# Jumping, chewing etc.:)



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know if it's behaviour problem or rather natural but Miley wants to greet everyone (jumping, licking, humping)
Yesterday she ran to our neighbour's front garden and jumped on a five years old's back then she was humping on a little boy.
His mom watched with horror from inside.
God, it was so embarrassing. 
Also I can't let her off leash because she is run away and jumps on every single person in sight.
I can't wait this thing to pass.
Apart from this she is happy healthy and my world


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Quite a problem and embarrassing.

I had a similar problem with my V jumping up at us and strangers in the park (all very friendly) but we don't like it and they certainly didn't like it so.............................

I read a very old post from someone (sorry can't remember your name but thank you for the post) they were adopting an adult dog but it kept jumping up. Someone suggested putting some gravel in an empty aluminum drinks can, tape over the hole. When the dog jumps up give one sharp shake of the can and reinforce it with a word such as OFF, then reward when she gets down.

I saw this done by a professional dog handle on the TV program "Dog Borstal". I did it three times with my pup and it worked a treat. Today on his morning walk he didn't jump up at anyone, just sat in front of them until they came down to him.... lots of rewards. :-*


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks, I will try the can thing.
I just booked her for obedience class next month and hope she going to improve.
The other thing I'm stressing about we going to get visitors next month with 2 SMALL children (3 years and 3 months old).
The 3 months old is ok she spend most of her times in her moses basket, but the 3 years old.....
Anyway I try the noise training today and let's see 
Thanks again, 
Teri


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Teri

Visitors with children - perfect for socialization!!! You sound very stressed at the thought which will transmit to the dog. SO chill out.

I think you can use this visit to do some training & can shaking (if necessary) in a controlled environment. Hopefully the 3yr old isn't frightened or nervous of dogs. Introduce the pup and the child and be sure that they are never left alone together. The 3 yr old has to learn to respect the dog and vice versa - so hopefully it will be good for both.

Puppy classes are great for training with lots of distractions and you get professional help and advise. My boy has just started and already learnt alot.

Good Luck and lets hear how you get on.

Heather


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

One tip when the kids are over, keep the pup on a leash, it can be stepped to keep the dog from jumping. When Odin was a nutter around kids, it was by far the best way to introduce him to a kid. He couldn't jump, so he settled much quicker, and didnt freak out the kids. When he got to be bigger than the kids, he was much more gentle in his approach, it's like he realized they were little and fragile.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry, thought I should clarify. The leash isn't to be stepped on when they are jumping (that could seriously hurt them). Its to be stepped before the jump, so that they cant jump.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey Mileysmom,

I just created a post on these videos but here is one on clicker training your pup not to jump. I've worked with Otto and he got it in no time. Just have to keep doing it everyday until it becomes the norm. Maybe it will help!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lC_OKgQFgzw&feature=relmfu


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for all of you :-* 

I think I will go with the can shaking for the start. Kristen, thanks for the idea to keep her on leash anyway we can't hurt her as she is wearing harness.  

OttosMama, I've heard about the clicker training, very interesting and seems successful.

Fingers cross she will behave herself.


Thanks again, Have a nice day,
Teri


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I am going through Therapy Dog classes with Finch to work with children and one of the things I have learned about is the "Be A Tree" training. You might want to familiarize yourself with it and do a little session with the 3-year old to teach them how to "be a tree" around Miley. Good luck!


http://www.be-a-tree.com/kid main.htm


----------

